# Our Halloween Puppies



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Born on Halloween night, 3 days old in these pictures:

































The Sable pair:


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Stop giving me puppy fever!!! :wub: They're all sooo chunky!!!!


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

O, they are soooo cute! :wub:
(I REALLY, really like the male!)

 Kat


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

ewwwwww how cute! do I see black boys in there?


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

I think she said they had 5 females...4 black, 1 sable, 
And, 1 male, sable :wub:


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Yes, the only male is a very dark Sable. :wub:


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Very cute puppies!!


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

Oh no, now I want another pup! lol

Beautiful pups, imagine how much fun people can have naming Halloween babies!


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

They are SPOOKTACULAR


----------



## Lmilr (Jan 12, 2011)

They are to flipping cute!!
I love Halloween babies...I have one myself!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Gorgeous!:wub:


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

KatsMuse said:


> I think she said they had 5 females...4 black, 1 sable,
> And, 1 male, sable :wub:


OMG, 4 black females!! That is a secret wish of mine. 
Good luck with the litter and enjoy them. I wish them very happy homes.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Thank you!


----------



## Nickyb (Jul 11, 2011)

Ok, I'll take the first 6... When do you want me to pick them up??:wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Oh, the fun that could be had with names for these little ones! :wub:
That is the best kind of treat!!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Well, this is the J litter so bring them on!!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Awesome. Congratulations on your new additions.


----------



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

OMG! How freaking cute are they!! I so wish I was able to add another GSD to my pack!! I would so snatch that sable male! LOL But they are ALL adorable!! Congrats Tara and Arko...and Carolina and Dennis, too!!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

He is a little piggy! LMAO I ALWAYS find him at the milk bar, even when everyone else is sleeping. :crazy:


----------



## gaia_bear (May 24, 2012)

They are too cute.


----------



## TommyB681 (Oct 19, 2012)

Adorable.! can I have all of them?? lol


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

KatsMuse gave me a good Halloween themed J name: Jinx 

I also thought about Jack, from jack o’ lantern or Jack the Ripper.


----------



## Angelina03 (Jan 9, 2012)

Wow! I've never seen a GS puppy that young!! So cute!


----------



## frillint1 (Sep 2, 2010)

OMG they are the cutest little guys ever!!


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

GSDBESTK9 said:


> KatsMuse gave me a good Halloween themed J name: Jinx
> 
> I also thought about Jack, from jack o’ lantern or Jack the Ripper.


 Or Jack Skellington!


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

...we could use a little boy around here.  :wub:

(The hubby is tired of being surrounded by all females....Wife , daughter, 2 granddaughters, 2 female GSDs...says he's starting to feeling 'outnumbered'. LOL! )


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

KatsMuse said:


> ...we could use a little boy around here.  :wub:
> 
> (The hubby is tired of being surrounded by all females....Wife , daughter, 2 granddaughters, 2 female GSDs...says he's starting to feeling 'outnumbered'. LOL! )


LOL Kat! He can have my husband be his buddy! c:


----------

